# Anyone familiar with these carts (Lignite)?



## Cat (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.dotnet.com/~lignite/

I have a small Shetland pony that I have started ground driving and am now looking for a cart. Those look pretty good - does anybody have one?


----------



## Lewella (Feb 11, 2005)

Not a cart I'm familiar with. Maybe someone else will chime in who knows something about this company. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Feb 12, 2005)

Please notice one thing about their roadster sulkys - they could not be used for classes in AMHR/ASPC/ASPR as they have open wheels. I'd hate to see someone buy one of these and try to use it in a class only to be disqualified.


----------



## Cat (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks,

I am looking at the easy entry cart for my 40 inch shetland pony.

Would that be suitable for small/open shows?


----------



## Cat (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's my little guy


----------



## Dr. Pam (Mar 2, 2005)

Cat, Jim was at the ASPC/AMHR Convention last fall with his carts, and I was very impressed. Their balance is amazing, the workmanship excellent, and the price reasonable. He will custom make the cart exactly how you want it. Yes, this cart would be great for local and open shows, and for Country Pleasure classes at breed shows. I am having him make one (or 2) for me for Combined Driving Events. Your horse is lovely--best of luck with him!


----------

